# Last of the 10th - Auction #1 (Managers Mug)



## jeff (Nov 16, 2014)

You can own a 10th Anniversary Managers Mug!

I was cleaning off the prize shelf today making room for the 2015 Bash Booty, and I realized that there was something very special that did not get auctioned off as intended during the 10th Bash.

Every year I give a special mug to our dedicated managers. Last year, because it was the big 10 year mark, I had very unique mugs made, and I had them personalized. I had two made without names, intending to auction one for the 10th, and to save one to auction at the 20th.

*Better late than never, we'll start this off at $50*. 
(High bid by 9pm US Eastern Time one week from today wins. Shipping is on me, anywhere on the planet.)


----------



## Gofer (Nov 16, 2014)

You got it Jeff,

$50

Bruce


----------



## Curly (Nov 17, 2014)

$60 takes it away from the frozen rodent to the north.


----------



## Gofer (Nov 17, 2014)

Rodent??? Just for that this vermin will bid $65.

You did get the frozen part right. Can you please close the door to the freezer now Pete?

Bruce


----------



## mredburn (Nov 17, 2014)

$100.00  and it wont last long


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 17, 2014)

hmmmm...the price of coffee is going up it seems.  Lets make it a Grant sixty nine forty five....


----------



## firewhatfire (Nov 17, 2014)

I can't bid on that one but if you make of the ones for this year that color, that is which I would choose


----------



## mredburn (Nov 17, 2014)

Smitty did you just bid $5,069.45 or $506,945.00  Either way good for you!


----------



## jeff (Nov 17, 2014)

OK! Smitty is in at $5,069.45 or $506,945.00

or maybe $119.45 :biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Nov 17, 2014)

i say we run a poll and let the members decide Smitty's bid!:smile-big:


----------



## Crashmph (Nov 17, 2014)

With that kind of bidding from Smitty, we may not need much more fundraising for the BASH.


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 17, 2014)

Grant gentle people is pictured on the $50 - and unless you think I am a lot richer (or dumber) than I think I am you would add $69.45 and reach $119.45 as Jeff did.


----------



## Curly (Nov 17, 2014)

Gofer said:


> Rodent??? Just for that this vermin will bid $65.
> 
> You did get the frozen part right. Can you please close the door to the freezer now Pete?
> 
> Bruce



My mistake. Gofer isn't a rodent? I suppose your bad spelling entered when you were joining and you meant to be "Golfer". In that case I'll swing at the $125.00 bid.

You have the cold because you deserve it Golfer. :biggrin:


----------



## SteveG (Nov 17, 2014)

Since we are having fun with math, riddles, mistaken identity rodents, and apparently a chilling reference to a frozen wasteland, I hereby bid 4 Grants minus $50. Can anyone besides Jeff figure that out?


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 17, 2014)

SteveG said:


> Since we are having fun with math, riddles, mistaken identity rodents, and apparently a chilling reference to a frozen wasteland, I hereby bid 4 Grants minus $50. Can anyone besides Jeff figure that out?


That would be one Franklin and one Grant and I'll bump it by a Jacksonl


----------



## KenV (Nov 17, 2014)

We have lost all the Navaho Code Talkers but introduce the IAP Picture Talkers.

Keep up the bidding, but there is a shortage of repeat bidders.   Need someone to challenge the leading bidder.


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 17, 2014)

To those used only to Washington, Lincoln, Hamilton and plastic...Steve Guzy entered a bid of $150 and I raised the bid to $170.... all are invited to see whether I have reached my limit or not.....


----------



## SteveG (Nov 17, 2014)

Not done yet!!!
If it is images on bills you want, crying out to repeat bidders, than picture this: Geo. Washington in the amount of 4-score and 7, plus I will squeeze out a Grant, also adding 5 of the guy who gave us "4-score and seven", all to be combined quite quickly by one of the dude of action: Jackson.

But wait!! 
Lest the coins be left shivering out in the cold (to coin a phrase) , toss in two buffalo, a George, one that once was Mercury, and 13 of the man shot by John Wilkes Booth.

Images, Images...can they be worth anything?  A fine cup to collect perhaps, unless someone should emerge from the shadows to take up the challenge. Who knows, you might even get your picture on the cover of the Rolling Stone!:wink:


----------



## Gofer (Nov 17, 2014)

SteveG said:


> Since we are having fun with math, riddles, mistaken identity rodents, and apparently a chilling reference to a frozen wasteland, I hereby bid 4 Grants minus $50. Can anyone besides Jeff figure that out?



Steve,

I am not mistaken in my identity I am just stuck in a hole and dont get out much, Pete just keeps me in my place :frown:

As for wasteland ... feels like it some days and as for the frozen part it has been day time highs of 0 to -10 F for the last week.

Now keep up the good work and get a nice new coffee mug. 

Bruce


----------



## jeff (Nov 17, 2014)

So that's $1,075,123.34 to Steve! 

Or did I figger that wrong? :biggrin:

$182.58 to Steve


----------



## tbroye (Nov 18, 2014)

I would bid but I have to take my dog to the Vets today and this may be a budget buster for this month.  It is not that serious but will require surgery to clean up the Abscess in her ear.  I probably should think of getting health insurance for the 3 dogs and it usually is a bunch of Grant every time we go.  Beautiful mug and fun watch the bidding.  Oh1 the Vet. Visit will probably be up to 10 Grants in not more.


----------



## stonepecker (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't drink coffee.......but that would be a great tea mug....or perfect for hot chocolate.

I have already been told I have enough mugs by the LOML. And since she is in charge of the budget......I have to bow to her wishes.
In other words, I can't get an advance on my allowance.

That sure is a lovely color. Can we vote to have this years mugs that beautiful shade of blue.
Personally Jeff, I may have kept it a couple of years and brought it out as a keepsake.


----------



## avbill (Nov 18, 2014)

Jeff I think you should charge   a Jefferson  $ 20.00 to decode  the message.


----------



## jeff (Nov 18, 2014)

I think two US Benjamin's or thereabouts would steal this from Steve.

Hellooooo! $200?


----------



## SteveG (Nov 18, 2014)

Ohhh!  or Oooh!...you are hurting me. :beat-up:


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 19, 2014)

jeff said:


> So that's $1,075,123.34 to Steve!
> 
> Or did I figger that wrong? :biggrin:
> 
> $182.58 to Steve


you got it.


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 19, 2014)

avbill said:


> Jeff I think you should charge   a Jefferson  $ 20.00 to decode  the message.


 A Jefferson would be $2.00 not $20.00 (that is a Jacxkson)


----------



## SteveG (Nov 19, 2014)

There is a bit of a mug gloat on my mug:biggrin:, albeit a bit premature perhaps. But the bidding has been silent for a while. I am just trying to figure out how I will cram all these images into my Paypal account...some kind of a funny money funnel or something:befuddled: Anyhow, I will get 'em "figgered" out by Sunday.  Beautiful mug...


----------



## Bob Wemm (Nov 19, 2014)

Talk about images????
I'd like to bid 2 Cowan's, 3 Flynn's, 1 Patterson,, 4 Kangaroo & Emu's, A Platypus, a Lyrebird and 2 Echidna's.???
That's Aussie Dollars, Oh Damn, that's not quite enough. Conversion rate is a killer.

Bob.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 21, 2014)

HELLO!!!!



Hello,  ello,   lllo

*ANYBODY HOME????


Looks pretty deserted---where'd you all go???
*​


----------



## tbroye (Nov 22, 2014)

Took one of my dogs to the Vet $560.32 to fix a Hematoma on her ear I out.  That was the money for new tires for my Tacoma.  Guess I will drive Mommas ole Expedition she won't let me drive her Mini Cooper. oh well dog is a member of the family gotta take care of her.


----------



## jeff (Nov 23, 2014)

$182.58 is going to take it unless the action picks up in the next few hours!


----------



## KenV (Nov 23, 2014)

ed4copies said:


> HELLO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lots of time left for the Snipers!!!!


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 23, 2014)

One hundred ninety US Dollars - I really thought someone was going to come in at two hundred.....Actually I still do.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 23, 2014)

You're lookin pretty safe, Smitty!!

Ed


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 23, 2014)

Well it is one that I didn't have already.
Sorry I couldn't drum up a little more competition jeff.


----------



## jeff (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks, Smitty!  Look for a PM from me shortly.


----------



## SteveG (Nov 24, 2014)

Congrats to you Smitty. You do have a really nice mug there. I was unavailable to participate as the auction was ending due to my attending an International Convention of Jehovah's Witnesses in progress at the time this auction was ending. Priorities, ya know!  
Enjoy your unique mug!


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 24, 2014)

SteveG said:


> Congrats to you Smitty. You do have a really nice mug there. I was unavailable to participate as the auction was ending due to my attending an International Convention of Jehovah's Witnesses in progress at the time this auction was ending. Priorities, ya know!
> Enjoy your unique mug!


Put my last bid in myself just before leaving for a Thanksgiving Church Service.


----------

